# Flourish Excel dosing?



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

How much should I dose for a 20g? After waterchange and there after?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The recommended Excel dosing for a 20g after water change is 10mL and then 2mL daily.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is a Seachem Dosing Calculator that I made. It uses Microsoft's Office Excel program. It may be useful for you. Also, on Seachem's website there are various calculators that might be handy. This is the Seachem plant section with their original products.

There are some people that double the recommended dose of Excel. If you try it, just be careful. Too much Excel can be deadly.


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Start off with the directions on the bottle. Then if you decide to tinker with it be careful, overdoses can be bad.


----------

